

Ex-Enron boss Jeffrey Skilling's sentence cut to 14 years - daegloe
http://bbc.co.uk/news/business-23011482

======
e3pi
The guy was the "smartest guy" in the room. He's able to pay a fine of $40
million. He was an offshore accounts juggling inventor, he mentored ethics and
craft to Wall Street and investment banking, who gave us 2008. What else
available wealth does he have out there? How much does $40m "timed served"
buy, and who did the selling?

